# My Wife STILL questions my need for glue and tape...



## oldmacnut (Nov 12, 2012)

She just doesnt understand why I need 6 rolls of tape and 3 bottles of glue twice a week.

My little girl is home sick from school today, so I decided to clean out my bins of segment parts and finish gluing up the new stave bowls I cut parts for this weekend. I did get 12 done fri/sat and am working on getting the other 17 done ready for turning.

My problem is once I get my sled tuned for a run, I end up raiding the scrap bin and just start cutting all sorts of parts. I think at one point I had like 2500 pieces in various bins.
So, rings and staves glue up today. Almost done emptying out the bins.

http://i.Rule #2/j3sml.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/u80Nf.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/o9XA4.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/SYccb.jpg


----------



## Mizer (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say someone has an addiction.  I agree, that is a nice tape dispenser.


----------



## oldmacnut (Nov 14, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Nice tape dispenser





Mizer said:


> I would say someone has an addiction.  I agree, that is a nice tape dispenser.



Yeah, I like that tape dispenser alot. I need to finish the one I made that holds 4 different size rolls.

Eh, segmented turning is something I really got into, plus it takes alot less material than a blank, and I kinda suck at "green" turning. Plus segmenting allows me to get creative with designs sometimes. These are in my opinion "blah" bowls that I will sell in bulk, the fun crazy stuff I do is in the house, or in various stages of building.


----------



## phinds (Nov 14, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> My Wife STILL questions my need for glue and tape...



Well, you can live with that, but if she ever starts to question your need for CLAMPS, you are going to have to speak harshly to her ! It is a firmly established rule of woodworking that there is no such thing as too many clamps.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2012)

phinds said:


> oldmacnut said:
> 
> 
> > My Wife STILL questions my need for glue and tape...
> ...



Speaking of clamps... Seems like a couple of ring clamps might save you a few bucks on tape in the long run. Even jumbo rubber bands might be a little more economical.:i_dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 14, 2012)

Man, you are a segmenting machine!


----------



## oldmacnut (Nov 14, 2012)

DKMD said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > oldmacnut said:
> ...



I've got ring clamps and rubber bands, the conical stave bowls go together easier with tape.



woodtickgreg said:


> Man, you are a segmenting machine!



he he, yeah.


----------



## JMLEE (Nov 15, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> She just doesnt understand why I need 6 rolls of tape and 3 bottles of glue twice a week.



I'm fortunate that my wife is my best customer and when I bring her with me to get supplies, I'm the one usually telling her we need to not buy this or that or else she will spend all of our money! :lolol: The tape dispenser is indispensable my friend, pure AWESOME!


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2012)

You need to invest in tape stock for sure.


----------

